# Dutch Boy Video



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

_got this link from Tom Laubenthal_


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Seen an RRP ad on TV a couple of nights ago.It was an obscure channel after 9:00


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

OMG! All the stuff they didnt tell people back then.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Breathe deeply children!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

More shameless than the cigarette companies.


----------



## ShineBrightPainting (May 4, 2011)

Un-Freaking-Real, RRP ads are starting to penetrate the radio here in the sf bay area, nothing that would scare anyone or make a potential customer pay more money over the competitive hacks.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

prototype66 said:


> OMG! All the stuff they didnt tell people back then.


 Yeh....it makes me wonder what _they_ are not telling us now!


----------



## alertchief (Nov 12, 2009)

Funny that SW bought them! I have old adds from Sw from I believe the 30s touting their lead paint!


----------

